# trigger work on a stoeger?



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

picked up a stoeger m3500 today in trade. I've been looking at a couple different semi autos and reading reviews, and i really think I'm gonna be happy with this gun for the price point. however, the overwhelming drawback that everyone talks about (and i have found) is the super heavy trigger pull (i believe 7 3/4 lbs). my question, anyone ever have one of these and have the trigger worked on? or any suggestions for lightening the pull? i read somewhere where a guy replaced his sear spring with a bic lighter spring and reduced the pull to six pounds with no functional issues, and others said they did the same. i feel like i'd like something more technical/professional than that. any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have one of the 3500's and I really haven't noticed a bad trigger on mine. Im sure you can get it worked over by a good smith to have the pull reduced, but IMO I wouldn't do that until you put a couple hundred shells through it and break it in a little bit. It might just need to be broken in a little.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

the gun is fairly used. i will go shoot a box or two and see how i like it in action before i get anything done, but it is slightly concerning


----------

